# Tomodachi Life Questions!



## Wolfshine (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi, so I'm trying to complete my treasures list and the last thing that I need is a packet of tissues. I know that this can be received from a traveler, however I do not know exactly how this works. The travelers that I have had on my island have only left copper coins in the past. Does the amount that you pay attention to them on the island influence what gift they will give you once they leave? Or is this completely random?

Also, I've been trying to get the gold bar for a week now. I know that they are in the medium sized boxes (I've only picked those for quite some time now), but I am yet to find one. Are they incredibly rare, or do I have to pick other boxes once in a while for a gold bar to spawn again?


----------



## Aradai (Jul 24, 2014)

To get a pack of tissues, you must lose a mini game.


----------



## samsquared (Jul 24, 2014)

No, there's a difference between the box of tissues and the packet of tissues.
Gold bars: they're pretty rare- if you want some perspective on it, for the two months I've been playing Animal Crossing I've seen three tarantulas and two scorpions and I've only gotten one gold bar in Tomodachi Life.
Travelers: You have to play with them a lot to get anything is what I understand, but the item that you get is totally random.


----------



## Wolfshine (Jul 24, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> No, there's a difference between the box of tissues and the packet of tissues.
> Gold bars: they're pretty rare- if you want some perspective on it, for the two months I've been playing Animal Crossing I've seen three tarantulas and two scorpions and I've only gotten one gold bar in Tomodachi Life.
> Travelers: You have to play with them a lot to get anything is what I understand, but the item that you get is totally random.




Yeah, I've heard the gold bar is tough to find. Your AC perspective definitely shows that lol.
I've had about ten travelers and only gotten items from two of them even though I paid plenty attention to all of them. It's good to know though that at least there's no specifics to get an item from them.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## Aradai (Jul 24, 2014)

LanceTheTurtle said:


> No, there's a difference between the box of tissues and the packet of tissues.
> Gold bars: they're pretty rare- if you want some perspective on it, for the two months I've been playing Animal Crossing I've seen three tarantulas and two scorpions and I've only gotten one gold bar in Tomodachi Life.
> Travelers: You have to play with them a lot to get anything is what I understand, but the item that you get is totally random.



Ah, packet! I get those mixed up.


----------



## samsquared (Jul 24, 2014)

Wolfshine said:


> Yeah, I've heard the gold bar is tough to find. Your AC perspective definitely shows that lol.
> I've had about ten travelers and only gotten items from two of them even though I paid plenty attention to all of them. It's good to know though that at least there's no specifics to get an item from them.
> Thanks for your help!


No problem: I love Tomodachi Life and helping people who play it~!



Sparkanine said:


> Ah, packet! I get those mixed up.


Haha, don't worry about it: tissues are tissues, tomolife.


----------

